# Snowy's puppies



## mommabrey

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
see my happy dance!!


:aktion033: :biggrin:  B) 

I am just so happy!
I am leaving here in just a couple of hours to go to the airport, I have been shopping for puppy _things_ for the past few days and I think/hope I have everything I will need to fly home with the bundles of fur... carrier.. water bottle things... food.. toys.... towels.. diapers....books..treats.... and lots and lots of LOVE :wub: 
I have never been on a plane with a puppy before so maybe i am a little nervous too  
I cant wait! 
Oh and Steve, i did get the bitter apple spray for when we get home, thanks for the warning.


----------



## 3Maltmom

I am so excited for you!!! :chili: :chili: 

How long of a flight is it??


----------



## bellaratamaltese

OMG i am as excited as you are!!! congrats!! Can't wait to see allllll the pics you had BETTER take when you get them home!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Woo Hoo!... and CAMERA!!! YA GOTTA HAVE THE CAMERA!


----------



## mommabrey

The flight is 3hrs 33 mn
lots of time for reading my Maltese books :biggrin: 
I have my camera packed and the battery charged.
YIPPIE


----------



## 3Maltmom

Make sure Steve takes tons of pictures. I don't want to wait until you get home ~ LOL


----------



## Max & Rocky

Puppies... what puppies...


----------



## mommabrey

hey now Steve
THAT IS NOT FUNNY!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

> hey now Steve
> THAT IS NOT FUNNY!!![/B]


Ops... thought you were already gone...


Oh THOSE puppies...


----------



## Max & Rocky

You have our numbers and our address, right?


----------



## 3Maltmom

I hope Steve told you, the male puppy you are taking, doesn't have any eyes.

He's also a bit on the large side. I'm sure you'll take wonderful care of him. B)


----------



## Max & Rocky

> I hope Steve told you, the male puppy you are taking, doesn't have any eyes.
> 
> He's also a bit on the large side. I'm sure you'll take wonderful care of him. B)[/B]



the worst part though is he is a cross dresser...


----------



## mommabrey

yes.
I printed a mapquest from my hotel in Chandler to your house so I have that and your phone numbers.
now, no hiding the babies on my ok?!?


----------



## 2maltese4me

Congratulations!!! How many pups are you getting?? I havent been on much lately!


----------



## mommabrey

ok ok wait now, the "puppy" you are talking about, the cross dresser one...isn't his name Billy?


----------



## 3Maltmom

> ok ok wait now, the "puppy" you are talking about, the cross dresser one...isn't his name Billy?[/B]



Yes, but feel free to change his name. He also goes by Mr Magoo :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nissa Fiona

Jennifer, it's a good thing you're packing blankets because it's below zero :biggrin: in Minnesota right now! Those babies are going to be in shock from the change in temp. after living in AZ! :new_shocked: It's going to be great having 2 more wonderful malts in MN, we're few-and-far between here! Can't wait to see pictures! We'll be waiting!


----------



## casa verde maltese

Yeah!!!
Can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Congratulations!!! How many pups are you getting?? I havent been on much lately![/B]



She is getting two. Molly and then she will select either Murphy or Cooper when she is here.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

I did not know that you were getting one of Snowy's puppies. Oh how exciting. Congratulations!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mommabrey

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! How many pups are you getting?? I havent been on much lately![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is getting two. Molly and then she will select either Murphy or Cooper when she is here.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

thanks, i guess i missed that one.. oops
what is the weather like down there?
Just wondering if I need to pack shorts and tank tops?


----------



## 2maltese4me

> QUOTE(2maltese4me @ Jan 14 2008, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=504570


<div class='quotemain'>How exciting!!!!! Cant wait to see pics


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! How many pups are you getting?? I havent been on much lately![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is getting two. Molly and then she will select either Murphy or Cooper when she is here.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, i guess i missed that one.. oops
> what is the weather like down there?
> Just wondering if I need to pack shorts and tank tops?
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


We have been below normal for the last month or more but it is mid to upper 60s this week with lows around 40. I think sunny to partly sunny is forecast.


----------



## mommabrey

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(2maltese4me @ Jan 14 2008, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=504570
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>Congratulations!!! How many pups are you getting?? I havent been on much lately![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is getting two. Molly and then she will select either Murphy or Cooper when she is here.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

thanks, i guess i missed that one.. oops
what is the weather like down there?
Just wondering if I need to pack shorts and tank tops?

[/B][/QUOTE]


We have been below normal for the last month or more but it is mid to upper 60s this week with lows around 40. I think sunny to partly sunny is forecast.
[/B][/QUOTE]


that sounds like a hot summer day! I better pack sunscreen too then! haha
I think we made it to double digets today.. like 14 or something, so that will really seem warm to me!


----------



## Max & Rocky

FBR Open (golf) starts soon, Super Bowl and related activities are just about to kick off, Barrett Jackson Car show (and several other smaller ones) and all sort of activities are going on.


----------



## Toby's Mom

How exciting! Please post pictures as soon as you can!


----------



## mommabrey

Thank you all for your well wishes.

I can't wait to post the pictures... but I am guessing some will be on here before we even leave AZ :innocent: 

Time to go!! 

Thanks


----------



## Krystal

HOW FUN!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!! Cant wait to see tons of pics!!!!!!!


----------



## carrie

:chili: :chili: :chili: woohoo! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## snowballsmom

Congratulations Jennifer! Yay two more white fluffies in MN!!! :smilie_daumenpos: Have a safe trip and don't roast to death in AZ!!!! :smtease: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> Thank you all for your well wishes.
> 
> I can't wait to post the pictures... but I am guessing some will be on here before we even leave AZ :innocent:
> 
> Time to go!!
> 
> Thanks[/B]


Oh I hope we get to see the "first meeting" pics BEFORE you leave AZ!! And make sure Steve shows you how to post pics. I remember you saying you weren't sure how to do that yet. Don't want to have to wait too long to see those babies in their fur-ever home!


----------



## gibbert

This is so exciting! Have fun!


----------



## gibbert

Oops - double-post. weird.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm sooooo excited for you, lots of puppy kisses


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

YAHOO!!!!! Your day has finally come, Jennifer!! This is so exciting! We get to watch (at least) two of Snowy's babies grow. Have a safe flight (both ways) and take many, many pictures. Don't worry - there's no such thing as too many. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Poppy's mommy

*I know i am late but i just wanted to say CONGRATS !!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: *


----------



## Tina

I hope all went well with picking up your puppy. I am so happy for you. :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Any news yet??????


----------



## tag

How exciting for you, but a bittersweet time for Steve and Peg.... Thinking of you guys too.


----------



## Julie718

How exciting!!! :aktion033: Can't wait to see pics of you with those sweet puppies!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Steve, Helllllllloooooooooooooo. Is Jen there yet??

Is she picking the pups up tonight?


----------



## tamizami

Just now seeing this and so excited for you and the puppies! Can't wait to see the picks after a safe and uneventful flight home!


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Any news yet??????[/B]



Ya gotta let her airplane land first... :HistericalSmiley: 


I could not help myself, I'm sorry.


Jennifer comes over tomorrow afternoon to look at puppies, so check back in 24 hours.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any news yet??????[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya gotta let her airplane land first... :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> I could not help myself, I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> Jennifer comes over tomorrow afternoon to look at puppies, so check back in 24 hours.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Ok...but you will give us minute by minute reports....right?? Oh and pics! Lots and lots of pics!! BEFORE they 
leave AZ!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Steve, Helllllllloooooooooooooo. Is Jen there yet??
> 
> Is she picking the pups up tonight?[/B]



Gosh... if she is, she had better not mind seeing me in my PJs...
:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 




Seriously, her airplane wasn't leaving MN until the 7:30 to 8PM time frame and so it is getting in here a little late. She is coming over to the house tomorrow early evening and I am pretty sure we will probably have some training in the posting of pictures... so you guys will get a play by play accounting of things.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Helllllllloooooooooooooo. Is Jen there yet??
> 
> Is she picking the pups up tonight?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh... if she is, she had better not mind seeing me in my PJs...
> :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, her airplane wasn't leaving MN until the 7:30 to 8PM time frame and so it is getting in here a little late. She is coming over to the house tomorrow early evening and I am pretty sure we will probably have some training in the posting of pictures... so you guys will get a play by play accounting of things.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You mean you're posting in your pj's? Well, I never. :new_shocked: :new_shocked: (Actually, I do.)

And then there were five...


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Helllllllloooooooooooooo. Is Jen there yet??
> 
> Is she picking the pups up tonight?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh... if she is, she had better not mind seeing me in my PJs...
> :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, her airplane wasn't leaving MN until the 7:30 to 8PM time frame and so it is getting in here a little late. She is coming over to the house tomorrow early evening and I am pretty sure we will probably have some training in the posting of pictures... so you guys will get a play by play accounting of things.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you're posting in your pj's? Well, I never. :new_shocked: :new_shocked: (Actually, I do.)
> 
> And then there were five...
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Well... not tonight. We just came back from having Chinese. :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Helllllllloooooooooooooo. Is Jen there yet??
> 
> Is she picking the pups up tonight?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh... if she is, she had better not mind seeing me in my PJs...
> :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, her airplane wasn't leaving MN until the 7:30 to 8PM time frame and so it is getting in here a little late. She is coming over to the house tomorrow early evening and I am pretty sure we will probably have some training in the posting of pictures... so you guys will get a play by play accounting of things.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you're posting in your pj's? Well, I never. :new_shocked: :new_shocked: (Actually, I do.)
> 
> And then there were five...
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :HistericalSmiley: I'm sure there has to be a rule about that somewhere! But hey...at least he's wearing jammies!


----------



## Max & Rocky

People... it is ONLY 9 PM here... you all must think I am really old if I go to bed before 9.... :smmadder:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

ok so a 2 hr difference so us EST people have to check in promptly at 7:00pm our time!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy

> her airplane wasn't leaving MN until the 7:30 to 8PM time frame and so it is getting in here a little late. She is coming over to the house tomorrow early evening and I am pretty sure we will probably have some training in the posting of pictures... so you guys will get a play by play accounting of things.[/B]


OMG! soooooooooo exciting. 

[attachment=32290:th_pee.gif]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> People... it is ONLY 9 PM here... you all must think I am really old if I go to bed before 9.... :smmadder:[/B]


One night, a gentleman caller phoned and invited me for a last minute cocktail. It was 10:00 on a Saturday night. I was in my pj's. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## Lennabella

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! How many pups are you getting?? I havent been on much lately![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is getting two. Molly and then she will select either Murphy or Cooper when she is here.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


No No No ... Steve you have it all wrong ...
She is getting cross dresser Billy and Max ... (she won't know the difference) ..
Deb gets Murphy or Cooper
I get Molly - now what is so hard about this ????


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People... it is ONLY 9 PM here... you all must think I am really old if I go to bed before 9.... :smmadder:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One night, a gentleman caller phoned and invited me for a last minute cocktail. It was 10:00 on a Saturday night. I was in my pj's. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Ohhhh!!!! I love it!! That's me on a regular basis. Well the jammies part anyway. :blush: Unfortunately not the gentleman caller thing.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> People... it is ONLY 9 PM here... you all must think I am really old if I go to bed before 9.... :smmadder:[/B]


You're the one who said you were in your p.j.'s. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People... it is ONLY 9 PM here... you all must think I am really old if I go to bed before 9.... :smmadder:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One night, a gentleman caller phoned and invited me for a last minute cocktail. It was 10:00 on a Saturday night. I was in my pj's. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I'm almost scared to ask about "the rest of the story"!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=504934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People... it is ONLY 9 PM here... you all must think I am really old if I go to bed before 9....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said you were in your p.j.'s.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

No... I said if Jenn were coming over last night after her plane arrives, I'd be in my PJs. :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People... it is ONLY 9 PM here... you all must think I am really old if I go to bed before 9....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said you were in your p.j.'s.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... I said if Jenn were coming over last night after her plane arrives, I'd be in my PJs. :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :biggrin:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Are you trying to finally make it to 1000 posts?? Seems like kind of a low number for being one
of the "old timers" here on SM. :smtease: Not making any reference to your age :eusa_hand: ...
just how long you've been on SM is all.


----------



## The A Team

I guess it's too early to see pics - it's not the afternoon yet.... :bysmilie: 


.....so what's wrong with going to bed early???? :bysmilie: That's me every night. :blush:


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Are you trying to finally make it to 1000 posts?? Seems like kind of a low number for being one
> of the "old timers" here on SM. :smtease: Not making any reference to your age :eusa_hand: ...
> just how long you've been on SM is all. [/B]



Yes. I'm normally very quiet unlike some. :smtease:


----------



## sassy's mommy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People... it is ONLY 9 PM here... you all must think I am really old if I go to bed before 9....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who said you were in your p.j.'s.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... I said if Jenn were coming over last night after her plane arrives, I'd be in my PJs. :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :biggrin:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Don't feel bad Steve........I don't consider myself old, but the first thing I do after dinner and cleaning up the kitchen is go and put my PJ's on for some relaxation. I love my PJ's.


----------



## msmagnolia

This is very exciting news! I can't wait to see photos......


----------



## lillady

I am very excited for the play by play-and again-I am soooooo excited to meet Snowy's babies!! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Hey Steve, is she there yet :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

ok....so it's like 3:00 your time. Soooooo.....anything???? Guess patience is not one of my virtues.  Maybe we could have a play by play report on things that aren't happening yet??? Like, "It's 3:00 and Jennifer is not here yet. We have talked by phone twice." :innocent: Just for those of us who apparently have no life. :blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> ok....so it's like 3:00 your time. Soooooo.....anything???? Guess patience is not one of my virtues.  Maybe we could have a play by play report on things that aren't happening yet??? Like, "It's 3:00 and Jennifer is not here yet. We have talked by phone twice." :innocent: Just for those of us who apparently have no life. :blush:[/B]



Steve's probably still in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok....so it's like 3:00 your time. Soooooo.....anything???? Guess patience is not one of my virtues.  Maybe we could have a play by play report on things that aren't happening yet??? Like, "It's 3:00 and Jennifer is not here yet. We have talked by phone twice." :innocent: Just for those of us who apparently have no life. :blush:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve's probably still in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Good one!! You know....I don't know why that seemed to bother him so! :huh: Heck, here in the frozen tundra during the winter I'm in my jammies soon after dinner. It's dark at 7:00 and freezing cold so I prefer to be all comfy cosy in my jammies. Nuthin' wrong about that....at least in my book!  Apparently Steve has a different book. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok....so it's like 3:00 your time. Soooooo.....anything???? Guess patience is not one of my virtues.  Maybe we could have a play by play report on things that aren't happening yet??? Like, "It's 3:00 and Jennifer is not here yet. We have talked by phone twice." :innocent: Just for those of us who apparently have no life. :blush:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve's probably still in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Good one!! You know....I don't know why that seemed to bother him so! :huh: Heck, here in the frozen tundra during the winter I'm in my jammies soon after dinner. It's dark at 7:00 and freezing cold so I prefer to be all comfy cosy in my jammies. Nuthin' wrong about that....at least in my book!  Apparently Steve has a different book. :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
Heck, the second I get home from work, my clothes are flying off. 

I'll send Steve a copy of our book :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady

OMG-me too! First comes the over the shoulder thing and then my pjs-if I'm not going anywhere the rest of the night-I might as well be comfy!! :smilie_daumenpos: 



> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 15 2008, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=505420
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>ok....so it's like 3:00 your time. Soooooo.....anything???? Guess patience is not one of my virtues.  Maybe we could have a play by play report on things that aren't happening yet??? Like, "It's 3:00 and Jennifer is not here yet. We have talked by phone twice." :innocent: Just for those of us who apparently have no life. :blush:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve's probably still in his jammies :HistericalSmiley:  :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Good one!! You know....I don't know why that seemed to bother him so! :huh: Heck, here in the frozen tundra during the winter I'm in my jammies soon after dinner. It's dark at 7:00 and freezing cold so I prefer to be all comfy cosy in my jammies. Nuthin' wrong about that....at least in my book!  Apparently Steve has a different book. :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
Heck, the second I get home from work, my clothes are flying off. 

I'll send Steve a copy of our book :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 15 2008, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=505420
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>ok....so it's like 3:00 your time. Soooooo.....anything???? Guess patience is not one of my virtues.  Maybe we could have a play by play report on things that aren't happening yet??? Like, "It's 3:00 and Jennifer is not here yet. We have talked by phone twice." :innocent: Just for those of us who apparently have no life. :blush:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve's probably still in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Good one!! You know....I don't know why that seemed to bother him so! :huh: Heck, here in the frozen tundra during the winter I'm in my jammies soon after dinner. It's dark at 7:00 and freezing cold so I prefer to be all comfy cosy in my jammies. Nuthin' wrong about that....at least in my book!  Apparently Steve has a different book. :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
Heck, the second I get home from work, my clothes are flying off. 

I'll send Steve a copy of our book :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Maybe we need to send him new jammies!! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky

This thread has gone down hill... even from where I left it. :smpullhair:


It's 4:10 and Jennifer isn't here yet...We did talk earlier and she will be here sometime between 6 and 7.


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Hey Steve, is she there yet :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Gee... I'm SURPRISED to see who started this... :smtease:


----------



## coco

I want to add my excitement to this! I can't wait to see all the pictures, and I'm not talking about Steve in his pjs. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## halfpin21

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 15 2008, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=505420
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>ok....so it's like 3:00 your time. Soooooo.....anything???? Guess patience is not one of my virtues.  Maybe we could have a play by play report on things that aren't happening yet??? Like, "It's 3:00 and Jennifer is not here yet. We have talked by phone twice." :innocent: Just for those of us who apparently have no life. :blush:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve's probably still in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Good one!! You know....I don't know why that seemed to bother him so! :huh: Heck, here in the frozen tundra during the winter I'm in my jammies soon after dinner. It's dark at 7:00 and freezing cold so I prefer to be all comfy cosy in my jammies. Nuthin' wrong about that....at least in my book!  Apparently Steve has a different book. :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
Heck, the second I get home from work, my clothes are flying off. 

I'll send Steve a copy of our book :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought I was the only one like that... :brownbag: I usually lurk through the pics of Snowy's pups but I can't wait until Jennifer gets there either. :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky

> I want to add my excitement to this! I can't wait to see all the pictures, and I'm not talking about Steve in his pjs. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Even the Cheerleader is giving me grief... :smstarz:


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Apparently Steve has a different book. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

The entire place is full of comedians!! :smpullhair:


----------



## ittyboo

> I want to add my excitement to this! I can't wait to see all the pictures, and I'm not talking about Steve in his pjs. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Steve is in his pj's :shocked:


----------



## lillady

Well-tell her hi for me when she gets there. We're all just so excited for everyone involved :chili: :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> This thread has gone down hill... even from where I left it. :smpullhair:
> 
> 
> It's 4:10 and Jennifer isn't here yet...We did talk earlier and she will be here sometime between 6 and 7.[/B]


Aw Steve...that's all I was asking for!! You're the *best*!! :grouphug: :wub: (See...doesn't take much to 
make me happy!)


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone down hill... even from where I left it. :smpullhair:
> 
> 
> It's 4:10 and Jennifer isn't here yet...We did talk earlier and she will be here sometime between 6 and 7.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Steve...that's all I was asking for!! You're the *best*!! :grouphug: :wub: (See...doesn't take much to
> make me happy!)
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Crystal, you are far too kind. I, for one, want MORE!!

I want a pic of Steve, in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: When he's rich and famous, in the Malt World, it just may bring in a cool $50 bucks, on ebay. 

Hey Steve ~ Is she there yet??? :smrofl: :smtease:


----------



## lillady

Better be careful before Steve turns the car around :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 



> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone down hill... even from where I left it. :smpullhair:
> 
> 
> It's 4:10 and Jennifer isn't here yet...We did talk earlier and she will be here sometime between 6 and 7.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Steve...that's all I was asking for!! You're the *best*!! :grouphug: :wub: (See...doesn't take much to
> make me happy!)
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crystal, you are far too kind. I, for one, want MORE!!
> 
> I want a pic of Steve, in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: When he's rich and famous, in the Malt World, it just may bring in a cool $50 bucks, on ebay.
> 
> Hey Steve ~ Is she there yet??? :smrofl: :smtease:
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone down hill... even from where I left it. :smpullhair:
> 
> 
> It's 4:10 and Jennifer isn't here yet...We did talk earlier and she will be here sometime between 6 and 7.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Steve...that's all I was asking for!! You're the *best*!! :grouphug: :wub: (See...doesn't take much to
> make me happy!)
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crystal, you are far too kind. I, for one, want MORE!!
> 
> I want a pic of Steve, in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: When he's rich and famous, in the Malt World, it just may bring in a cool $50 bucks, on ebay.
> 
> Hey Steve ~ Is she there yet??? :smrofl: :smtease:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Hee Hee...well we still have a couple of more hours to harass him for more info and pics before Jen gets there.
We may see Steve in his jammies yet! Or someone may need to play with PhotoShop! :HistericalSmiley: 

Come to think of it...where are our pics of the babies _waiting_ for Jen to arrive???

Hey Steve....post some waiting pics pleeeaaaassse!!! Oh and, does she have directions to your house??? Are
the babies freshly bathed and smelling delicous??? Do they have bows in their hair?? We want details!!! :smmadder:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Max & Rocky @ Jan 15 2008, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=505476
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>This thread has gone down hill... even from where I left it. :smpullhair:
> 
> 
> It's 4:10 and Jennifer isn't here yet...We did talk earlier and she will be here sometime between 6 and 7.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Steve...that's all I was asking for!! You're the *best*!! :grouphug: :wub: (See...doesn't take much to
> make me happy!)
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Crystal, you are far too kind. I, for one, want MORE!!

I want a pic of Steve, in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: When he's rich and famous, in the Malt World, it just may bring in a cool $50 bucks, on ebay. 

Hey Steve ~ Is she there yet??? :smrofl: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hee Hee...well we still have a couple of more hours to harass him for more info and pics before Jen gets there.
We may see Steve in his jammies yet! Or someone may need to play with PhotoShop! :HistericalSmiley: 

Come to think of it...where are our pics of the babies _waiting_ for Jen to arrive???

Hey Steve....post some waiting pics pleeeaaaassse!!! Oh and, does she have directions to your house??? Are
the babies freshly bathed and smelling delicous??? Do they have bows in their hair?? We want details!!! :smmadder: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know, huh??

What's up with the "No Waiting" pics. Huh "jammie" boy??


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 15 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=505523
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone down hill... even from where I left it. :smpullhair:
> 
> 
> It's 4:10 and Jennifer isn't here yet...We did talk earlier and she will be here sometime between 6 and 7.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Steve...that's all I was asking for!! You're the *best*!! :grouphug: :wub: (See...doesn't take much to
> make me happy!)
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crystal, you are far too kind. I, for one, want MORE!!
> 
> I want a pic of Steve, in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: When he's rich and famous, in the Malt World, it just may bring in a cool $50 bucks, on ebay.
> 
> Hey Steve ~ Is she there yet??? :smrofl: :smtease:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Hee Hee...well we still have a couple of more hours to harass him for more info and pics before Jen gets there.
We may see Steve in his jammies yet! Or someone may need to play with PhotoShop! :HistericalSmiley: 

Come to think of it...where are our pics of the babies _waiting_ for Jen to arrive???

Hey Steve....post some waiting pics pleeeaaaassse!!! Oh and, does she have directions to your house??? Are
the babies freshly bathed and smelling delicous??? Do they have bows in their hair?? We want details!!! :smmadder: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know, huh??

What's up with the "No Waiting" pics. Huh "jammie" boy??
[/B][/QUOTE]
So Deb....do you have some pics of Steve you can email me???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Hey Steve .. .. It's 8 PM... after Jen leaves you can get your jammies on (if you haven't done so already)..have a nice warm glass of prune juice, drop your teeth in the polident.. and ...oh wait!!!! ... that ME!







:smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Hey Steve .. .. It's 8 PM... after Jen leaves you can get your jammies on (if you haven't done so already)..have a nice warm glass of prune juice, drop your teeth in the polident.. and ...oh wait!!!! ... that ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smrofl:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You crack me up, Girlfriend!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(3Maltmom @ Jan 15 2008, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=505531
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Max & Rocky @ Jan 15 2008, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=505476
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>This thread has gone down hill... even from where I left it. :smpullhair:
> 
> 
> It's 4:10 and Jennifer isn't here yet...We did talk earlier and she will be here sometime between 6 and 7.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Steve...that's all I was asking for!! You're the *best*!! :grouphug: :wub: (See...doesn't take much to
> make me happy!)
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Crystal, you are far too kind. I, for one, want MORE!!

I want a pic of Steve, in his jammies :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: When he's rich and famous, in the Malt World, it just may bring in a cool $50 bucks, on ebay. 

Hey Steve ~ Is she there yet??? :smrofl: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hee Hee...well we still have a couple of more hours to harass him for more info and pics before Jen gets there.
We may see Steve in his jammies yet! Or someone may need to play with PhotoShop! :HistericalSmiley: 

Come to think of it...where are our pics of the babies _waiting_ for Jen to arrive???

Hey Steve....post some waiting pics pleeeaaaassse!!! Oh and, does she have directions to your house??? Are
the babies freshly bathed and smelling delicous??? Do they have bows in their hair?? We want details!!! :smmadder: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know, huh??

What's up with the "No Waiting" pics. Huh "jammie" boy??
[/B][/QUOTE]
So Deb....do you have some pics of Steve you can email me???  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Peg's all over it ~ LMAO

Steve is going to kill us ~ BWAAAA HAAAAAA HAAAAAAA


----------



## 3Maltmom

She there yet???


----------



## angel's mom

What???? No pictures? And no recent posts from Steve???? What is this world coming to????


----------



## 3Maltmom

> What is this world coming to????[/B]



With no recent pics, I'd say it's going to he** in a handbasket!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Is Steve MIA? Maybe he is still trying to explain why he is in his pj's.


----------



## Deborah

You know in AZ our description of PJ'S maybe a lot more brief than yours due to the heat and all. :smheat:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> You know in AZ our description of PJ'S maybe a lot more brief than yours due to the heat and all. :smheat:[/B]



You, and Pat, may be right. Perhaps the pj's are so sexy, Peg can't keep her hands off him.

Hmmmmm, talk about selfish, and leaving us hanging!!!!

Okay, Peg!! We are all waiting for an update. GET A GRIP, GIRLFRIEND!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Is she there yet? :smrofl:


----------



## MandyMc65

Just have to add...

Is she there yet? and where are the pics of the little ones waiting for their new mommy?!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Is she there yet? :smrofl:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Just have to add...
> 
> Is she there yet? and where are the pics of the little ones waiting for their new mommy?![/B]



I'm afraid we've decided that Steve has sexy pj's, and Peg is in the process of ripping them off.

Yes, with her teeth. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky

She will be here in about 5 minutes


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> She will be here in about 5 minutes[/B]


Hmmmpf. I would have expected this reply to have been delivered with a tad bit more "splash"! :HistericalSmiley: 
Maybe it's hard to type when you're being distracted! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Soooo....where are the
waiting pics???


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Guess Steve is not only a man of few posts, but a man of few words as well!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I she there yet?


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Guess Steve is not only a man of few posts, but a man of few words as well!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Hey Steve!! Is she there yet???


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> I she there yet?[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: This is so exciting. The suspense is killing me! Who
needs to go to the movies with all this drama! This is better than watching the Golden Globe Awards!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese

is she there yet?


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I she there yet?[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

His 5-minutes are up!!


----------



## casa verde maltese

is she there yet?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Wonder what the record is for the mosts posts in a thread??

Wonder if Steve will ever talk to any of us again??

Wonder if....IS SHE THERE YET???? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie

uh....is she there yet?


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Wonder what the record is for the mosts posts in a thread??
> 
> Wonder if Steve will ever talk to any of us again??
> 
> Wonder if....IS SHE THERE YET???? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

The record threads, were probably fights, and deleted :smrofl: 

Steve will NEVER talk to us again.

And, I'm also STILL wondering, "IS SHE THERE YET????????"


----------



## bigsmom

*so excited to see pictures :aktion033: :aktion033: 
have a safe flight :grouphug:


and after reading up on this thread.....




STEVE IS SHE THERE YET? :HistericalSmiley: *


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Is she there yet? huh? huh? is she? is she? ahhhh is she there yet?


----------



## Nissa Fiona

Just catching up and to let Jennifer know that it's still cold back here in Minnesota! 
Also, Steve, is she there yet?


----------



## revakb2

She must be there. Come on let us know.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

You know....Steve could use a few pointers on what "play by play" reporting is, don't ya think? :smtease:


----------



## bigsmom

> You know....Steve could use a few pointers on what "play by play" reporting is, don't ya think? :smtease:[/B]



<span style="color:#4B0082">haha for a guy you'd think Steve's "play by play" would be a little more frequent haha :smrofl: :aktion033:....Jennifer's probably never had THIS many people worried about her location.... I think the only fitting emoticon would be :welcometosm: lol </span>


----------



## 3Maltmom

Oh, for God's Sake!!!

I'm going to get in my car and drive to Arizona!!

Apparently, this is the only way we will know if SHE'S THERE YET!!!

Steve, we'll see you in a few hours. 

Oh, and, IS SHE THERE YET?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

At this point I'm just trying to see if we can set a record for the number of posts before Steve FINALLY replies! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Wouldn't you just love to be there when Jennifer first lays eyes on them?? The babies...not Steve & Peg! :HistericalSmiley: 

At this point I'm going to have to record Nip/Tuck! Hey Deb...you think Billy would be willing to watch this
thread for me and let me know when Steve FINALLY posts something....anything???


----------



## angel's mom

H E L L O ? ? ? S T E V E . . . H E L L O..... W H E R E A R E Y O U ? ? ? A N D W H E R E A R E T H E P I C T U R E S ? ? ?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I just got back......Is she there yet?????


----------



## casa verde maltese

Steve is punishing us all.. 
He knows we're all here waiting!!! 
please Steve... we need pictures... :smcry:


----------



## bigsmom

> At this point I'm just trying to see if we can set a record for the number of posts before Steve FINALLY replies! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Wouldn't you just love to be there when Jennifer first lays eyes on them?? The babies...not Steve & Peg! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> At this point I'm going to have to record Nip/Tuck! Hey Deb...you think Billy would be willing to watch this
> thread for me and let me know when Steve FINALLY posts something....anything???[/B]


*

that's too funny...i just moved my entire laptop set up to the living room so my BF and I can watch the NIP TUCK we've been waiting nearly a month for...and I can check up on SM ...haha I'm excited!* :chili: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> At this point I'm just trying to see if we can set a record for the number of posts before Steve FINALLY replies! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Wouldn't you just love to be there when Jennifer first lays eyes on them?? The babies...not Steve & Peg! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> At this point I'm going to have to record Nip/Tuck! Hey Deb...you think Billy would be willing to watch this
> thread for me and let me know when Steve FINALLY posts something....anything???[/B]



Hey, let me tell ya, Private Eye Billy, has already told me she is there!!

He is definately willing to keep an "eye" on this thread.

He is pissed. Pissed he doesn't have sexy pj's :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: :chili:


----------



## halfpin21

I hope she's posing for pics right now.....

Is she there yet?
:brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady

Ok- I had to go work out and figured I'd come back to more then "She'll be here in 5 minutes" :HistericalSmiley: I'm usually a patient person but this suspense is killing me :smtease:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve .. .. It's 8 PM... after Jen leaves you can get your jammies on (if you haven't done so already)..have a nice warm glass of prune juice, drop your teeth in the polident.. and ...oh wait!!!! ... that ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smrofl:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> You crack me up, Girlfriend!!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...


:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smheat: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smtease: :smrofl: :smrofl: 


IS SHE THERE YET???????


----------



## sassy's mommy

Ummmm........is she there yet?


----------



## gatiger40

Ok Nip/Tuck commercial, Is she there yet??????????? :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

LOL Yep, Nip/Tuck commercial for me too! Still nothing?? Ok Steve...you are just being cruel at this point.

Billy honey, what kind of sexy jammies would you like? Silk maybe?? Any particular color you would prefer?


----------



## halfpin21

Matrix wanted me to ask.....


Is she there yet?! (see it's not coming from me so I figured it was okay to ask again :innocent: )

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky

Puppies are selected....




No they are not.....



Yes they are....



No they aren't.....



All of 'em....



Does anyone have a drum roll??? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 











Molly & Murphy


----------



## lillady

Yay!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:

Thanks Steve & Jennifer!!! :aktion033:


----------



## halfpin21

> Puppies are selected....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are....
> 
> 
> 
> No they aren't.....
> 
> 
> 
> All of 'em....
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a drum roll??? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly & Murphy[/B]


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Thanks so much Steve & Jennifer!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona

OMG! They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute! Jennifer, you look thrilled!


----------



## gatiger40

Looks like they are a little camera shy!

I'm so happy for all!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Great pic!!! FINALLY!!! Jennifer you look so happy!! And we are all happy for you!! Congratulations on your new little
family!!!


----------



## angel's mom

Steve, did you show her how to post pictures? She's gotta know.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:aktion033: :HORRAY! :aktion033: HORRAY!! :aktion033: HORRAY!!!!!! :aktion033: 
The family has been formed!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!! Now just one thing!!!...ONLY ONE PHOTO????


----------



## Matilda's mommy

what a great picture, FIN ALLY :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## 3Maltmom

OMG!!! Steve and Peg!!!

I love it!!!


So back to Jen, and the pups!!! YIPEEEEEEEE!!!!

This is beyond awesome!!!

Congrats Jen!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Steve, did you show her how to post pictures? She's gotta know.[/B]



Yes, we have gone over that.


----------



## Max & Rocky

I have a few more pictures to post, but we are finishing up on the business and social side of this...


----------



## sassy's mommy

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky

> LOL Yep, Nip/Tuck commercial for me too! Still nothing?? Ok Steve...you are just being cruel at this point.
> 
> Billy honey, what kind of sexy jammies would you like? Silk maybe?? Any particular color you would prefer?[/B]



Not on purpose though!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=505745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Yep, Nip/Tuck commercial for me too! Still nothing?? Ok Steve...you are just being cruel at this point.
> 
> Billy honey, what kind of sexy jammies would you like? Silk maybe?? Any particular color you would prefer?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not on purpose though!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Oh I'm sure! Hah!! Right now I just want to bask in the enjoyment of the newly formed family and look forward to
the rest of the *promised* pics. But in the morning...gotta take care of my babies and get them ready for bed. Silver tray, chew bones, cookies, crystal water goblets...oh wait...that's another thread. See...I'm delirious from all this excitement! :smstarz: But after all the basking of this blessed event is over, we are gonna have a looooong talk mister!! :smtease:


----------



## TheButtercup

omg i just got caught up on this thread and was screaming at my computer "HE CAN POST PLAY-BY-PLAY OF THE BIRTHIN' BABIES, BUT HE CAN'T SET UP A WEBCAM IN HIS DRIVEWAY FOR US?!?!?!??!" 

WHEW. thanks for the pic (FINALLY!)! love that she has the two little irish buggers, and for that... i propose a toast!
(toast is about all i can have, what with my upset belly and all, says the buttercup)
a guiness for the two new kids  (heck, I'M not drinkin that garbage... linda and i have WINE for these occasions!)

...i wonder if jennifer has ANY idea exactly how high we have set the picture posting bar for her now? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

you guys are reminding me of my kids when we go on trips. "Are we there yet? Are we there yet?" :smilie_daumenpos: 

So uh, is she there yet?


----------



## Max & Rocky

Ok... I am uploading pics now.

She is taking Molly & Murph... except we are keeping them tonight and I'm going to run home at lunch tomorrow and pick the kids up and take them to the airport.

Jennifer and her friend Alicia (spelling?) are very nice and it is clear the pups have a really great home (if a little cold).

and I showed her how to post pictures


----------



## Max & Rocky

> ...i wonder if jennifer has ANY idea exactly how high we have set the picture posting bar for her now? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Trust me... the lady saw the number of posts in the thread she started and she was beyond words...

someone asked me why are they talking about your PJs...



I did not even have an answer.... I just told her that you all were more than a little psycho... 

She believes me :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky




----------



## 3Maltmom

Is she there yet?

















HAHAHA ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Wow now I can go to sleep! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bigsmom

*yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy!!! 
I'm glad I tried my best at patience*
these pictures are wonderful... 
I am so happy for Jennifer and the little fluffers... 
it will be exciting to see them grow up 
(especially for you Steve & Peg!)
thanks for the update... 
my night is complete :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033: 
wishing a safe flight home to mn! :grouphug: *


----------



## Max & Rocky

In these pictures, Molly is in the pink harness, Murphy is in the green (think Irish) and Cooper (AKA Bigbutt#2, The Original Beer Belly, etc) is in blue.


She loved them all and changed her mind a little but Murph is a tiny bit more active than Coop and she wanted the two equally matched and so that is how she made her decision.

Little does she know that I'm switching 'em for Max and Rocky. I'm betting that she will not even realize that her carrier weighs 40 pounds... instead of maybe 10... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky

In the third from the last picture, that is Snowy who seems to know something is up and she is checking her out CAREFULLY!!


----------



## casa verde maltese

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

How wonderful!!! Yeah!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

Jennifer's flight leaves here tomorrow at 1:39PM I think and I suppose it is 2 hours... plus there is a time difference... and maybe allow her an hour to collect bags and drive home. Anyway... figure out what time that will be and then start hitting her up for posting more pictures and a story about the flight.


----------



## msmagnolia

Thanks Steve! I love the photos of Jennifer and the pups. Enjoy your last night with those kidz and be proud of the wonderful love and care that you gave them.........


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Thanks Steve! I love the photos of Jennifer and the pups. Enjoy your last night with those kidz and be proud of the wonderful love and care that you gave them.........[/B]


Ditto....Be very proud....We are all VERY proud of you and Peg.


----------



## Carla

I'm so happy for Jennifer. She must be on cloud nine right now. I bet you and Peg will be too once all the pups are in their new homes. Whatever will you two do without those little ones nipping at your toes?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## 3Maltmom

Hey Jen!!! Are you home yet :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

If so, where are the pics? :smrofl:


----------



## Krystal

YAY I am so excited!!!! Cant wait to see all Jen's pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh those pics brought a HUGE smile to my face!! Thank you so much for indulging us and posting them!!


----------



## MandyMc65

YAY!!! I think Jen picked 2 good ones 

Thanks for the pics, and for taking such great care of the little ones.

Steve & Peg, you 2 are really very special people :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah

Finally, this took almost as long as the birthing. And you took more pictures!!!!! I'm sure with all that is going on now driving in Phoenix ix a nightmare.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Well the first thing I did this morning was to to get on SM to see if Steve made good on the promised pics. 
And he did!! LOVE them!! But I thought, what the heck?? No captions?? Who's who?? But...you came
through Steve with post #153 &#154 (I think those are the #'s) So dang....can't harass Steve any more.
Hmmmmm...there is always today for leaving for the airport pics!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

And at the airport pics, babies in their carriers pics, boarding the plane pics.... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ittyboo

So happy for Jen's new family, Love the photos Steve. 
Is she home yet? :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Well the first thing I did this morning was to to get on SM to see if Steve made good on the promised pics.
> And he did!! LOVE them!! But I thought, what the heck?? No captions?? Who's who?? But...you came
> through Steve with post #153 &#154 (I think those are the #'s) So dang....can't harass Steve any more.
> Hmmmmm...there is always today for leaving for the airport pics!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


I honestly cannot tell them apart ... without their color coded harnesses. Molly is pink, Cooper is blue, and Murphy is green.

and honestly, for today at the airport... I am running home at lunch to pick them up and I will be doing a drive by at Terminal 3... so I do not believe I will even have the opportunity for taking any pictures.

Jennifer on the other hand...does.


----------



## The A Team

My goodness, I'm just checking in to see what's been happening since yesterday afternoon....gee, it took me half the morning to read through the thread and get caught up. I'm glad Jen showed up..... :smstarz: 

I think this was a record for asking the same question over and over :HistericalSmiley: 

So do we get to see a picture of Steve in his PJ's????? Now that would be fun


----------



## lillady

Thanks for posting more pics Steve! They are all so great! :wub: :aktion033: What a happy new family! I bet you never thought your babies would come to Fargo, ND!?!?!? :smtease: Hopefully she brings them when she comes to bring her son to school at the college here. :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Loved seeing the additional photos!! I felt kinda sorry for Snowy , thought, it did seem like she "knew" her babies were leaving.


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Loved seeing the additional photos!! I felt kinda sorry for Snowy , thought, it did seem like she "knew" her babies were leaving.[/B]


Yeah... that sort of got to me too Terry.

There are so many things she still does which demonstratte that she is such a great mom.

This morning at about 4:45, she went down stairs and did her quiet little bark to be let into the pen with the kids. I heard her and tried to ignore her... so after a few minutes, her bark got a little louder and more demanding. :biggrin: 

Another example is Snowy and Max continuing to come to blows over the kids. Max would never hurt them, but he just does not know how to play or get along with them. He is very curious and will place himself close to the playing kids... but then he growls at them constantly. Snowy will then come over to see what is going on and she will place herself between the kids and the adult "offender" and literally get right in their face. This has happened with Rocky and even Chance a couple of times, but they have the good sense to demonstrate they are not a threat by demonstrating their submission to her.

Max just refuses to show any submission to her for even a second. She gets in his face and he will not even take a step back. So this morning this all was happening yet again and I reached over and picked up Max just as Snowy was starting to attack.

When the babies are confined behind the gate, she knows they are safe and she and Max then get along fine.


----------



## Lennabella

> In these pictures, Molly is in the pink harness, Murphy is in the green (think Irish) and Cooper (AKA Bigbutt#2, The Original Beer Belly, etc) is in blue.
> 
> 
> She loved them all and changed her mind a little but Murph is a tiny bit more active than Coop and she wanted the two equally matched and so that is how she made her decision.
> 
> Little does she know that I'm switching 'em for Max and Rocky. I'm betting that she will not even realize that her carrier weighs 40 pounds... instead of maybe 10... :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


I thought we were switching them with Billy and my Max ? ... wait - Billy is hitchhiking a flight - he's on the runway at John Wayne Airport and Max is holding his suitcase full of girly dresses ..

Ohhhhhhhhhh Molly is leaving on a jet plane !!! Jennifer - if you are reading this - ARE U HOME YET ??? we want pics and more pics !!!

Steve and Peg - you guys did such a great job raising these babies - I know it's bitter sweet but you knew from day one that this dreaded day will come.
You never know - this could all be repeated again ... :new_shocked: 

Thanks for having a great sense of humour and giving us amazing photo updates on the rascals - the birthing experience you shared with us with be in our hearts forever !!!

Ok so enough of the mushy stuff ... hope your not delivering the pups in your pajamas to the airport ... 
Seriously, they need to do a reality show on SM members- especially the rescue workers ... wouldn't that be something ???


----------



## revakb2

I fell asleep before the grand finale last night, so I just now got to see the pictures. I miss them already and I've never even met them in person. Jen, You've got to hang in there with us and indulge us with puppy pictures. We all feel like god parents to those little guys. Thanks Steve and Peg for the wonderful job you've done in taking care of these precious little ones, and sharing them with us.


----------



## SharonS

and I'm happy to report that I was able to meet Jennifer and help her get her 2 new fur-kids!
I can't wait to meet my new "step-children"??? "foster-children"??? how about new fur-sitter?? LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom

> and I'm happy to report that I was able to meet Jennifer and help her get her 2 new fur-kids!
> I can't wait to meet my new "step-children"??? "foster-children"??? how about new fur-sitter?? LOL[/B]



How cool is that!!!

Are you with NMR?


----------



## SharonS

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=506108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm happy to report that I was able to meet Jennifer and help her get her 2 new fur-kids!
> I can't wait to meet my new "step-children"??? "foster-children"??? how about new fur-sitter?? LOL[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How cool is that!!!
> 
> Are you with NMR?
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 Yes, I am a volunteer for NCMR living in Mpls MN.


----------



## carrie

:chili: :chili: YAAAAAY!!! :chili: :chili: 



:grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky

> and I'm happy to report that I was able to meet Jennifer and help her get her 2 new fur-kids!
> I can't wait to meet my new "step-children"??? "foster-children"??? how about new fur-sitter?? LOL[/B]



Sharon,

It is great "meeting" you and thanks for joining this group of....?? Well, I can't think of an adequate term right now ... :bysmilie: 

Both my wife and I were very impressed with Jennifer and her friend who were here last night.


----------



## Max & Rocky

Well, I got everyone to the airport and turned over to Jennifer at the preappointed time.

When I got home, I let everyone outside to run around for maybe 10 minutes. Don't worry... I got some pictures of everyone running around outside (for the last time until the spring melt). Then I got the crate out and rounded them up. I was pretty sure that I'd be OK about this UNTIL Snowy became a little frantic at me putting the first baby into the crate.

She became even more frantic when I put the second one in and carried the crate toward the door...


Well, suffice to say everything got a lot harder for me at that point and I'm lucky that I could even see to drive to the airport.
I did not have this sort of trouble Saturday... I think it was just seeing Snowy react the way she did which made it tough for me.

Anyway... I managed to hand them over 1 hour ago to Jennifer.

She is supposed to call me when they get into Minneapolis safely.


----------



## Deborah

:smcry: I so would feel the same way. It has got to be really hard to give them up. You and Peg did a fantastic job.


----------



## Lennabella

> Well, I got everyone to the airport and turned over to Jennifer at the preappointed time.
> 
> When I got home, I let everyone outside to run around for maybe 10 minutes. Don't worry... I got some pictures of everyone running around outside (for the last time until the spring melt). Then I got the crate out and rounded them up. I was pretty sure that I'd be OK about this UNTIL Snowy became a little frantic at me putting the first baby into the crate.
> 
> She became even more frantic when I put the second one in and carried the crate toward the door...
> 
> 
> Well, suffice to say everything got a lot harder for me at that point and I'm lucky that I could even see to drive to the airport.
> I did not have this sort of trouble Saturday... I think it was just seeing Snowy react the way she did which made it tough for me.
> 
> Anyway... I managed to hand them over 1 hour ago to Jennifer.
> 
> She is supposed to call me when they get into Minneapolis safely.[/B]



:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## carrie

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> Well, I got everyone to the airport and turned over to Jennifer at the preappointed time.
> 
> When I got home, I let everyone outside to run around for maybe 10 minutes. Don't worry... I got some pictures of everyone running around outside (for the last time until the spring melt). Then I got the crate out and rounded them up. I was pretty sure that I'd be OK about this UNTIL Snowy became a little frantic at me putting the first baby into the crate.
> 
> She became even more frantic when I put the second one in and carried the crate toward the door...
> 
> 
> Well, suffice to say everything got a lot harder for me at that point and I'm lucky that I could even see to drive to the airport.
> I did not have this sort of trouble Saturday... I think it was just seeing Snowy react the way she did which made it tough for me.
> 
> Anyway... I managed to hand them over 1 hour ago to Jennifer.
> 
> She is supposed to call me when they get into Minneapolis safely.[/B]


Steve, I so appreciate you and I know I have teased you a little bit...well ok...a lot! But that's why I think you are so
awesome!! You're just a big ole marshmellowy softy inside. :wub: I've been a little bit sentimental today too, thinking of Snowy & Cooper, and you & Peg. :grouphug: 

When you get home tonight, put on your comfy p.j.'s and hug Snowy & Cooper! Oh and...would you take a pic? :smtease:


----------



## Krystal

Poor Snowy... :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=506114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm happy to report that I was able to meet Jennifer and help her get her 2 new fur-kids!
> I can't wait to meet my new "step-children"??? "foster-children"??? how about new fur-sitter?? LOL[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How cool is that!!!
> 
> Are you with NMR?
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am a volunteer for NCMR living in Mpls MN.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Welcome to SM Sharon!!! Hope you will be posting here more often. Were you at the picnic this past summer?
Did I meet you?? Ok...looking for my NCMR directory to see if there is a Sharon in MN!!


----------



## halfpin21

:grouphug: :smcry: I've always wondered how the furmoms handled their babies being taken away...so sad. :smcry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh Steve.. that post really made the tears well up in my eyes! I'm sure Snowy will 'adapt' quickly in fact probably more quickly than you and Peg..
It HAS to be hard of both of you too... you both put soooooooo much into these babies even before they were born and thru their development period...to this very goal you were seeking....wonderful homes for them! BUT.... eeee gad I'm really going to start bawling here in a second!


----------



## bigsmom

* :grouphug: :smcry: that poor little snowy girl!......I just wish she knew that they are going to be taken care of and that she has a whole clan of humans & fluffs alike who will be keeping tabs on her babies...making sure they lead a great life :aktion033: :wub: 

steve and peg ...you guys are great..keep up the amazing work :thumbsup: *


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Oh Steve.. that post really made the tears well up in my eyes! I'm sure Snowy will 'adapt' quickly in fact probably more quickly than you and Peg..
> It HAS to be hard of both of you too... you both put soooooooo much into these babies even before they were born and thru their development period...to this very goal you were seeking....wonderful homes for them! BUT.... eeee gad I'm really going to start bawling here in a second![/B]



It was tough when doing it, but I'm fine now. I actually think it might be a good thing for Cooper. He will now be the focus of Chance and Snowy's attention. He is a bit timid when he is just one in the crowd.

Which reminds me... we went out to get a bite Monday evening and left the kids with the adults. When we came home, just 2 puppies and the adults came to great us. I was hearing a high pitched "I'm in trouble" puppy shriek, so I went to find the missing pup.

It turned out that Cooper had gotten at least half way up stairs, but he then got scared about the coming down part. They are carpeted and it would be difficult to actually get hurt...

He was fine, but I had the feeling he had been up there since we left and had gotten himself pretty upset about it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=506271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Steve.. that post really made the tears well up in my eyes! I'm sure Snowy will 'adapt' quickly in fact probably more quickly than you and Peg..
> It HAS to be hard of both of you too... you both put soooooooo much into these babies even before they were born and thru their development period...to this very goal you were seeking....wonderful homes for them! BUT.... eeee gad I'm really going to start bawling here in a second![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was tough when doing it, but I'm fine now. I actually think it might be a good thing for Cooper. He will now be the focus of Chance and Snowy's attention. He is a bit timid when he is just one in the crowd.
> 
> Which reminds me... we went out to get a bite Monday evening and left the kids with the adults. When we came home, just 2 puppies and the adults came to great us. I was hearing a high pitched "I'm in trouble" puppy shriek, so I went to find the missing pup.
> 
> It turned out that Cooper had gotten at least half way up stairs, but he then got scared about the coming down part. They are carpeted and it would be difficult to actually get hurt...
> 
> He was fine, but I had the feeling he had been up there since we left and had gotten himself pretty upset about it.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Poor beer belly Coop. Puppy explorations can be rife with roadblocks (and carpeted stairs).

I really feel bad for you and Peg, and certainly Snowy. This is a huge adjustment. I was talking to Lynn today, and she reiterated how wonderfully raised Carley was, because she's such a good puppy (well, MOST of the time...). :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: (We need a 'bite on the nose' icon!)


----------



## 2maltese4me

Great pictures....


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=506321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Steve.. that post really made the tears well up in my eyes! I'm sure Snowy will 'adapt' quickly in fact probably more quickly than you and Peg..
> It HAS to be hard of both of you too... you both put soooooooo much into these babies even before they were born and thru their development period...to this very goal you were seeking....wonderful homes for them! BUT.... eeee gad I'm really going to start bawling here in a second![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was tough when doing it, but I'm fine now. I actually think it might be a good thing for Cooper. He will now be the focus of Chance and Snowy's attention. He is a bit timid when he is just one in the crowd.
> 
> Which reminds me... we went out to get a bite Monday evening and left the kids with the adults. When we came home, just 2 puppies and the adults came to great us. I was hearing a high pitched "I'm in trouble" puppy shriek, so I went to find the missing pup.
> 
> It turned out that Cooper had gotten at least half way up stairs, but he then got scared about the coming down part. They are carpeted and it would be difficult to actually get hurt...
> 
> He was fine, but I had the feeling he had been up there since we left and had gotten himself pretty upset about it.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor beer belly Coop. Puppy explorations can be rife with roadblocks (and carpeted stairs).
> 
> I really feel bad for you and Peg, and certainly Snowy. This is a huge adjustment. I was talking to Lynn today, and she reiterated how wonderfully raised Carley was, because she's such a good puppy (well, MOST of the time...). :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: (We need a 'bite on the nose' icon!)
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yep... Lynn has her hands full with Carly, that is for sure... Every morning the two girls would run up the stairs and just start going at each other. Carly was more or less the same size as the boys and she was Chance's buddy so she learned early on to play rough and at least amoung the babies, she was the tom boy like one, so it was never a question as to if Molly would "complain" about sis being too rough... it was just a question of how long it would take!! Molly couldn't physically beat her... so instead, she would give sis a piece of her mind... (she would sit there in her tiny little bark and just bark and bark).


----------



## 3Maltmom

Has Jennifer called yet??? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

YEP!!! I'm BAAAACK!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Has Jennifer called yet??? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> YEP!!! I'm BAAAACK!!![/B]



No. She should have landed nearing two hours ago.


----------



## Lennabella

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=506271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Steve.. that post really made the tears well up in my eyes! I'm sure Snowy will 'adapt' quickly in fact probably more quickly than you and Peg..
> It HAS to be hard of both of you too... you both put soooooooo much into these babies even before they were born and thru their development period...to this very goal you were seeking....wonderful homes for them! BUT.... eeee gad I'm really going to start bawling here in a second![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was tough when doing it, but I'm fine now. I actually think it might be a good thing for Cooper. He will now be the focus of Chance and Snowy's attention. He is a bit timid when he is just one in the crowd.
> 
> Which reminds me... we went out to get a bite Monday evening and left the kids with the adults. When we came home, just 2 puppies and the adults came to great us. I was hearing a high pitched "I'm in trouble" puppy shriek, so I went to find the missing pup.
> 
> It turned out that Cooper had gotten at least half way up stairs, but he then got scared about the coming down part. They are carpeted and it would be difficult to actually get hurt...
> 
> He was fine, but I had the feeling he had been up there since we left and had gotten himself pretty upset about it.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :bysmilie: :shocked: Poor little thing - I wonder how long he was up there ???


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=506430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Jennifer called yet??? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> YEP!!! I'm BAAAACK!!![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. She should have landed nearing two hours ago.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Bah Ha Ha!! I was just getting ready to post the same question!! Dang Deb....you ALWAYS beat me to the
punch!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Ok, in all seriousness...I'm sure Jennifer is going to be tired and have her hands full getting everyone settled. But could you have her please just post one little thing. Doesn't have to be a pic since that will require her to download
pics and try to remember her lesson from you earlier today. Just a couple of lines reporting how the trip went and how everyone is settling in.


----------



## angel's mom

I was checking in to see if we'd heard anything yet. Maybe it won't be much longer now.


----------



## Max & Rocky

Jennifer just called and they made it home fine. She said the kids each managed a potty break both in Phoenix and Minneapolis and 3 of the 4 times, they hit the potty pad (the other was a near miss) :aktion033: (do near misses get half credit?)

They both were good on the airplane and there were no accidents or sickness and she held one or both of them at least part of the way.

She says they aren't too crazy about the snow... :biggrin: and that her husband and kids love 'em and are playing with them right now. Jennifer wanted me to tell you guys that she would try and get on later and post something and maybe ever a few pictures.


----------



## lillady

OMG Steve...your post really brought tears to my eyes. I would have not been able to drive at all I don't think :smcry: Once again, thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking care of all your babies and for finding loving homes for Snowy's pups. :grouphug: :grouphug: Hugs to Snowy :grouphug: I'm so glad we still get to watch them grow up :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Another YIPEEEE!!!!

Good for Jen and the "kids" :wub: :wub: 

Now we need pics of the "lone" pup, with mommy Snowy.


Of course, we are still waiting for those "jammie" pics ~ :smheat:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> Another YIPEEEE!!!!
> 
> Good for Jen and the "kids" :wub: :wub:
> 
> Now we need pics of the "lone" pup, with mommy Snowy.
> 
> 
> Of course, we are still waiting for those "jammie" pics ~ :smheat:[/B]


YIPPEEEE is right! And I think more than half credit for an almost on the piddle pad. Heck, with all they are 
experiencing I'm impressed they hit it at all!

Steve keeps ignoring any of my references to "jammie" pics. So...about those pics of Steve you were going
to be getting and PhotoShop.... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Of course, we are still waiting for those "jammie" pics ~ :smheat:[/B]


You are going to be waiting a lllooonnnnggg time!!

Coop is fine. I think he is eating up the extra attention and Max & Rocky appreciate a little slower pace to things around here.

Back when we started letting the babies out of their pen, we would let them eat at least their dinners with the adults. The first time or two we did it, I had to call Rocky & Max off the food so the babies could eat first. They were great about that and I think I just had to say something to them maybe two times and then they would wait for my OK before they would eat.

This evening I put the food out and called Coop over and both Max & Rocky looked at me to ask if they could eat or if they had to wait!! So I think they appreciated not having to wait.

I don't think I'm going to post any of the pictures I took today right now. I will try and get them posted eventually, but right now, I need to give it a little rest ...


----------



## msmagnolia

Steve, thanks for the updates. I had tears in my eyes thinking about you having to drive the pups to the airport. I still have absolutely no clue how anyone can be a breeder - even a great, fantastic breeder - and have to give up the puppies. I haven't been on SM much with the holidays and our cruise. Who took the first puppy? And are there any good propects for Cooper???


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=506114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm happy to report that I was able to meet Jennifer and help her get her 2 new fur-kids!
> I can't wait to meet my new "step-children"??? "foster-children"??? how about new fur-sitter?? LOL[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How cool is that!!!
> 
> Are you with NMR?
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am a volunteer for NCMR living in Mpls MN.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Sharon, Just so everyone understands, you were the person Mary sent to do the home check, right? Anyway... I was a little less than clear earlier but Peg and I think you helped Mary pick a wonderful family. Thanks.


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Steve, thanks for the updates. I had tears in my eyes thinking about you having to drive the pups to the airport. I still have absolutely no clue how anyone can be a breeder - even a great, fantastic breeder - and have to give up the puppies. I haven't been on SM much with the holidays and our cruise. Who took the first puppy? And are there any good propects for Cooper???[/B]


Susan,

A lady who lives at in Sedona Az. who is originally from Ontario Canada. Her name is Lynn McKenzie and this is her web site: www.animalenergy.com

I think she might also join this group.

There are other interested parties for both Coop and for Snowy. I am not certain if Mary has the applications or not or where they are in the vetting process, since both of us have been spending so much time coordinating these two adoptions.


----------



## mommabrey

ok, first of all.... Oh my gosh! you are all relentless!!!!!

Steve and Peg, you two are absolutley awesome, you have done a great job with all the fluff balls, and I think you are great!!!


Thank you so much for everything, I know that today must have been very hard. lots of love to you both :grouphug: 


The flight was great and the kids did fantastic... ond boy oh boy did we make friends at the airports!! B) 


My youngest son instantly fell in love with them and my oldest son (who wanted me to wait untlihe moved out to get them) just got home and has a huge smile on his face and is holding them!! 

how could you possibly meet them and not fall in love? impossible!!!

Well here is my first attempt at using my mad photo posting skills...
they did NOT like the sonw!!! 



http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/m...y/PUPPYS074.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/m...y/PUPPYS076.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/m...y/PUPPYS082.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/m...y/PUPPYS093.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/m...y/PUPPYS095.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/m...y/PUPPYS099.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/m...y/PUPPYS100.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii276/m...y/PUPPYS101.jpg


----------



## msmagnolia

OMG!!!! The photos are wonderful. Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## Carla

:aktion033: Thanks for the photos. They both look no worse for the wear after a long flight. Of course you know we will be asking for a lot more in the future.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## lillady

OMG Jennifer :wub: Those pics are adorable!! :smheat: I'm so glad you all made it home safe! :aktion033: As for the snow-they'll get used to it. Kosmo was baffled by it at first and now he loves to play/run in it (unless it's -20 below like the weather we've been having now :smpullhair: ). Can't wait to watch them grow up-thanks for letting us!! :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Oh Jennifer...bless your heart for posting pics yet last night!! I really didn't expect you too. I'm sure you were
exhausted and had your hands full!! Those two babies are sooo precious and soooo lucky!! And they have been
raised and socialized very well, give them a little time (and maybe coats :HistericalSmiley: ) ) and they will be
thinking snow is fun to run around and play in! 

I love the one of your son in the JC Penny catalogue pose in pic #5! Too funny!!

Soooo....did you read the fine print in the adoption papers stating the MANDATORY TO BE PRESENT at the next NCMR Picnic this summer!! I would love to meet you and the babies!!

And now that you have spent a little time with them....are they still going to be Zoe & Ziggy?? I'm kind of partial 
to Zoe :wub: Maybe Zoe & Jett???? Nooooo!!! That would be too confusing! :smtease:


----------



## mommabrey

ok i guess my picture posting skills are not quite up to par... i thought they would just be there, not a link. 

It will take me some time but I will get the hang of it.

Daniel (my son) is quite the character, if I can ever get him in a picture he seems to ALWAYS make some kind of a "pose" 

well last night went great! the kids slept in their crate just fine! :aktion033: that really made my husband VERY happy, I think he was expecting whining and crying all night long, what a silly silly man ~

We are still trying to decide on names, Tim (my husband) does not realize how hard that is for me but hopefully by tonight we will have their names for sure....

Their personalities are pretty unique that is for sure, He is a stinker whatever toy she has he wants... even if he is playing with the exact same toy! last night they were having issues with balls...i have 5 of them, same size, same color but he didnt care, he wanted hers. it was quite humorus actually!

I have to work in a little bit and i am interested to see how that will go, I might just go get my baby playpen and bring them upstairs with me


----------



## casa verde maltese

The pictures are so much fun!! Thanks for sharing!! 

It is very hard to work at home with the boys - so I know how tough that is going to be. I usually have 1 or both laying on my lap and chest while I'm trying to work on the computer.


----------



## halfpin21

thanks so much for the pics Jennifer! they look so happy...can't wait for the big name reveal!


----------



## sassy's mommy

:aktion033: Love! :aktion033: Love! :aktion033: Love! the photos. Lucky you!


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom

They are so adorable!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh what fun pictures! They brought a smile to my face, so thank you for that!

How much do these littles one weigh? they are just too precious and it is so nice to hear that they did well adjusting to their new home so quickly!!


----------



## Toby's Mom

Don't you just love happy ending? What a wonderful story!


----------



## yorkieville

Jennifer, congratulations! Glad you and the kids made it home, safely. The pictures were wonderful! They will get used to the snow, and don't be a bit surprised if they actually start to love it! Just get them some little snowsuits and boots and you'll have a couple little snow-bunnies!

Sheila


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

LOVED! LOVED! LOVED! seeing the babies getting all settled in with their new family! Thanks so much for taking the time for posting them! They really look quite "adjusted" already!! So happy you can share their progress with us!!! 
... so Ok... now we want more! LOL ( ya just can't please us can ya!! LOL )


----------



## Katkoota

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats Jennifer

Steve and Peg, you did such a wonderful job with those pups :grouphug:


----------



## snowballsmom

Happy belated welcome home!! :smilie_daumenpos: I am so glad that the trip went well. They will adjust to the snow I'm sure. 

They are just too cute! 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## birdsong123

Ohhh my gosh. I'm late in this thread, but what amazing pictures. I have watched those pups grow from day 1 and I can't believe how much they've grown. How wonderful that they can grow up together for life. You have an armful of fluffy love, there!

It will be so exciting to watch their lives unfold with you. I hope you keep sending lots more pictures. They are very lucky dogs. 

Congratulations! Time for a puppy shower! lol
















HAHAHA ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Great pictures, Jennifer!! It's so cool that (so far) three of the babies are on SM, so we can watch them grow. Sounds like they have cute and distinct personalities, too.


----------

